# Death and Defiance now available as ebook



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/death-and-defiance-ebook-collection.html

An ebook collection of all five stories from the LE novella.


Im kinda suprised it went on this format so early. It usually takes 2 years before the LE versions becomes widely available.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet another reason not to buy LE novels. They might no be LE by the time you get around to reading them. 

Does anyone know how long the whole book is? Would it amount to your average full novel, or just a novella?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Novella size. Most of the stories, even ADB's are all a bit meh, and only Gunsight has any real story consequences that might crop up in the series later. Imperfection potentially as well, though it seems more of a nod to 'Talon of Horus' I'd say.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers. I'll hang on till I can get a copy elsewhere so...


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yet another reason not to buy LE novels. They might no be LE by the time you get around to reading them.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the whole book is? Would it amount to your average full novel, or just a novella?


Death and Defiance was never a Limited Edition,it is just an hardback that got released on the website a couple of months early.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Death and Defiance was never a Limited Edition,it is just an hardback that got released on the website a couple of months early.


Correction it was a very disappointing hardback that got released on the website a couple of month early


----------

